# Special Thanks to...



## luckyfind (Jun 7, 2014)

Fellow bike friends,

I want to send out a special thanks to Jeff (rustyspokes66) and Scott (sm2501) for my dandy side-car set up. I bought the sweet Amsterdam tires and the sidecar from Scott. Thank you for going out on a limb and working with me!  Jeff built up the three new p35's, lacing in a Sturmey Archer three speed with a coster break and adapting a skip tooth cog. The three speed hub had forty holes while the p35 had 36 holes; how it went together is over my head :roll eyes: Jeff also assembled and reassembled the side car to make it ride like a dream. So thank you, Jeff for all your hard work and skilled craftsmanship. 

Thanks to the both of you for helping me in my endeavor to have another sweet ride for my two daughters and family. Oh yeah, thanks CABE for all the dreams that come true!

I love the CABE!
Tomas (luckyfind)


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 7, 2014)

*Outstanding!*

That sidecar is very sweet, as well as the bike. Love it.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice looking ride. How does it handle with passenger?


----------



## luckyfind (Jun 7, 2014)

*Great!*

My daughter is 4 1/2 so rides great. We shall see when the older cousins want a ride. I really can't tell much difference when she is in. Still pretty easy to lift the right wheel.


----------



## mike j (Jun 8, 2014)

Really nice set up. That 40 hole/ 36 spoke trick is over my head also, good luck with it.


----------

